# Project Help Needed



## bosephus (Jul 19, 2015)

Guys I have a project in mind I need some help on . 
I think the nature of the project will become self evident soon enough on its own so ...

  The first thing I need some help on is making a D bit .    
I need someone who can properly grind and sharpen the bit for me 
I have no way to grind at the moment .
I'll cut the profile I want on a piece of 01 drill and mail it to you.
And I'll include return postage with it .

If you are experienced at hardening and tempering tools and want to do that as well I wouldn't say no , but I'm confident enough to do that myself .

The second item I need help with amounts to a piece of aluminum  stock ..    .750"   x 1.5"  x 3"   with a .325 x .325 slot milled down one side length ways  

The picture should show what I need somewhat more clearly .
And make the project self evident. 

None of the dimensions are critical. .. steel rule close is good enough .
The drawing shows one finished surface ( if you can decipher it ) 
I can do that  Easy enough ... all I need is the slot milled out 

I'd be very happy to pay for materials and your time ..  if you can do it but don't have any material. ... no problem I'll send it to you .

Thanks guys


----------



## bosephus (Jul 19, 2015)

Try two at a pic


----------



## Mark_f (Jul 19, 2015)

If you are still coming back up this week, we can grind that tool here at my shop and I think I may have a piece of aluminum we can mill for you. It won't take long to do. Let me know, I be glad to help.


----------



## bosephus (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm hoping to sir , I just haven't quite gotten a few answers I need to know what days I'll be free yet


----------



## bosephus (Jul 21, 2015)

Progress !  , had a few goodies show up in the mail .. I can make chips again finally. 

First thing I did was profile my cutter / d bit  .. I admit it took two tries ... some bad math on my part took care of the first one .
The second one turned out perfectly so it's all good .... now it just needs some grinding .

Also got the mold halves roughed in ... before I continue any further along I need to find a drill press to borrow and add some locating  pins . 
Then I'll get things squared up .


----------

